# Custom Pedalboard case for Pedaltrain?



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi guys,

Anyone know of any good, custom hard case makers in Canada? I have a Pedaltrain Pro in the soft case but I am looking for something with more protection. I don't need anything as heavy duty as an ATA flight case, just something more solid in the $150 range. It looks like it will need to be around 33"x17"x7".

Pedaltrain makes a hard case for the Pro but it is like 39x19x9 and like 40 pounds just for the case alone....  
Too big for humping around for weekly gigging.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Weight and price are two things that come hand in hand with ATA cases. Especially aftermarket ATA cases. For a board that size I'd spec a case with a pull handle and wheels. Full loaded you can quite easily top out at 100 lbs of pedal. See this thread for some ATA case manufacturers http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=23424

You can also try to find someone who makes injection molded "Pelican" style cases. Just as durable, much lighter, but also more expensive.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the ideas. Yeah, I really want to avoid getting an ATA level case, otherwise I'd just go for the Pedaltrain HC. My days of cross country tours are over so I just need something a little more sturdy than the soft case for local and day trip stuff. I will look into the Pelican stuff, not too worried about price if it gets the job done.


----------

